
The original sources of MS-DOS 1.25 and 2.0 are Open Source now - tobltobs
https://github.com/microsoft/ms-dos
======
gsnedders
Discussed yesterday at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097661)

------
jamieweb
Latest commit: 13 Aug 1983

Looks like they manually backdated that for effect, as there are only 3
commits in the repo.

~~~
codebje
I'm pretty sure they'd have had to backdate that, since git didn't exist until
2005. :-)

Or a CVS importer applied the appropriate date, perhaps.

~~~
jchw
CVS still didn't exist. Which makes me wonder how the MS-DOS source code was
managed in the early days.

~~~
colejohnson66
SCCS or RCS?

